# iPhone Won't restore



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Since I apparently can't register on Apple's forums, I figure I'll post my issue here.

Long story short: my Iphone is a fancy brick.

Long story: I just got my iphone last week and managed to seemingly brick it within that time. I can't restore, no matter what I try. I've tried restoring from itunes regularly, I tried shift-restoring and selecting various different .ipsw's, I tried restarting my computer, i tried restoring my computer, I tried doing it on a new account, I tried restoring on a different computer. Nothing is working. I simply get an error every time I try to restore.

The reason I was restoring was because I restored and it worked normally, but the internet service wasn't working on the iphone (calling and texting worked fine as did wi-fi) so I figured I would try restoring with the sim card that was provided with the iphone itself (it didn't work so I used my real sim card to activate it). After I tried restoring with the non-working sim card, that's when the problem started, and here I am.

If someone could tell me how to delete the iPhone from the computer so I can plug it in as if it's new hardware, that's pretty much the last thing I can think of to do.

Thanks for any help. I'm at a complete loss and quite frankly I'm pissed off as well.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Once an iPhone is 'bricked', the only way for a fix it to take it back to Apple. It is covered under warranty for 1 year from the original purchase date by Apple.


----------



## Camaron (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, but I got it working. I restored it in DFU mode and that was the difference. Although it took quite a few attempts.


----------

